

Show HN: My first side project, CuratedDaily - marvinkennis
http://www.curateddaily.com

======
tonbil
It seems curateddaily is promoting buying stuff. It's a common thing to do,
but not necessarily a good thing to do if you start something new. I value the
world of less stuff, of lagging behind with new stuff, of giving attention to
people and suffering, in stead of to shiny stuff and "ineedthat". The visual
and interaction design are really good, though. I challenge you to come up
with another sideproject that combines the best of both worlds.

~~~
marvinkennis
Well said. It does indeed promote buying, but only of products that are well
designed (both in form and function), products that hopefully delight their
purchasers and make their lifes a little easier.

There's something to be said for both sides, although giving attention to
people and suffering is more important. I will definitely try to do more of
both in another sideproject.

------
ewolf
Very nice, clean overview! Please add an RSS/Atom feed so I can add you to my
Google Reader :)

------
Dramatize
The top third of my screen (15" MacBook) is devoted to your navigation.

Is there a way to rethink the nav? Maybe have a look at how Medium does it:
<https://medium.com/obvious/83effd466520>

------
frankdenbow
Looks clean! I used to subscribe to something that sent out a digest of
cool/crazy items (wish I could remember the name for you, but can't find it)
and liked it. They made money off of Amazon's affiliate program.

------
bmelton
It looks very nice, and I quite like the layout, but the main thing I would
fix first is to provide product descriptions.

Type of description can range from "Woot-hilarious" to "Uncrate-minimal", but
SOME kind of text to describe why that particular object was curated, and
perhaps why it was chosen against some competitors would be great.

It's a similar idea to Uncrate (though they do more than one thing daily), but
I'd look around at their site to see what you do and don't like.

~~~
marvinkennis
Thanks! You are right, I should add some kind of description. A title and an
image don't quite cut it when trying to give a good impression of the product.
And more importantly for this kind of site, explain why the product has been
curated.

Uncrate is a great site. I'm trying to differentiate by keeping it to one
product a day. I hope I can keep the quality of products that I curate high
that way. I'll also try to keep it at products that are more or less
affordable.

------
mkarttic
"This website is offline" Can you look into this so that more people can check
it out? :)

~~~
marvinkennis
Thanks for mentioning. Should be back up now.

